# D-A-C's Awesome Sale!!!



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey guys.

I have models to sell, and don't want to start an account at ebay and get ripped off by having them take a large cut of each sale.

I'm a genuine guy with a decent rep here at Heresy looking to sell some models.


*PAYMENT METHOD

*Paypal


*LOCATION*

I live in the UK, but I'll sell to anywhere, so feel free to ask for converted prices if your in America or Australia, the only bugger will be getting P&P prices that make it worth while for both of us. 

If your interested though I'll be happy to check the post office for costs for shipping overseas and we can agree on a price.

*
MODELS + PRICES*

*All my prices include postage and package to the UK, these are the prices I'm asking for to be paid via paypal. Nothing extra.* *However buying more than one item MAY result in a bit of discount.*

I've check all my prices against Games Workshop and Wayland Games so that they are cheaper than both those places. *If you find them cheaper somewhere else, let me know in PM and I'll reduce MY asking price.*

I've used GW imaged for listing the models and prices but have attached my own photos to show that I own them. You'll need to log in with your Heresy account to see any attachments I believe.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

how much for the lot including postage and insurance?


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Sale agreed. Thanks everyone.


----------

